# Kein DTS oder Dolby Digital über HDMI



## Gepettox (22. Dezember 2013)

*Kein DTS oder Dolby Digital über HDMI*

Servus

ich habe meinen PC an einem Yamaha HTR-4065 5.1 AV-Receiver über ein HDMI 1.4a Kabel angestöpselt. Nun ist es egal welche Audisource ich abspiele der Receiver gibt nur PCM wieder obwohl die Source z.B eine DTS Tonspur ist. Oder besser gesagt der PC gibt nur PCM über die HDMI Büchse aus. Habe schon so ziemlich alle Player und Codecpacks getestet doch es bleibt bei PCM. Auch Treiber habe ich scho gefühlte 100 getestet alles ohne Erfolg.

Bevor ich meinen PC neu aufgesetzt habe hat alles einwandfrei funktioniert. Wenn DTS abgespielt worden ist hat der Receiver auch DTS angezeigt usw.

Eigentlich wäre es mir egal ob nun DTS oder DD oder sonst was wiedergegeben wird aber ich bilde mir ein das der PCM Klang besch.... ist. Zumal muss ich zugeben habe ich keine ahnung was PCM überhaupt ist, doch gefühlt hört es sich einfach schlechter als DTS oder DD an.

Das HDMI Kabel ist an meiner HD 7870 Ghz angesteckt.

Kenne mich leider in Sachen Audio nicht so gut aus. Genauso wenig habe ich Ahnung von den verscheidenen digitalen Audioformaten deswegen stelle ich meine Frage einfach mal hier rein^^

Danke euch schonmal

MFG


----------



## BloodySuicide (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kein DTS oder Dolby Digital über HDMI*

Schon XBMC oder MediaPlayer Classic Home Cinema probiert?


----------



## Rho (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kein DTS oder Dolby Digital über HDMI*

Damit der AVR DTS/DD dekodieren kann musst du dafür jeweils Bitstreaming aktivieren, da ansonsten der von dir verwendete Player bzw. Audio-Decoder diese Aufgabe übernimmt und der AVR das bereits dekodierte Audiosignal als unkomprimiertes PCM-Signal bekommt. Wie das Bitstreaming konkret aktiviert wird, hängt ganz von dem von dir verwendeten Player/Decoder ab. Bei LAV sieht das z.B. folgendermaßen aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dass sich PCM deiner Meinung nach schlechter anhört, liegt übrigens nur an dem von dir verwendeten Decoder bzw. dessen Einstellungen und nicht etwa an PCM an sich.


----------



## Gepettox (22. Dezember 2013)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Schon XBMC oder MediaPlayer Classic Home Cinema probiert?



Jo schon alles getestet.

 Das mit dem bitstream wusste ich nicht.  Werde da später gleich mal suchen wo ich diese Einstellung im mpc finde und berichten.  Danke schonmal


----------



## OctoCore (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kein DTS oder Dolby Digital über HDMI*

PCM ist grundsätzlich besser als DD oder DTS - denn die beiden letzteren sind verlustbehaftete komprimierte Audiostreams.

Was mir nicht ganz klar ist - wenn der PC DD oder DTS zum AVR schickt, bleibt der AVR dann stumm?
Oder macht er Lärm und zeigt dabei PCM an? Wenn das so ist, dann wird der DTS/DD-Stream schon vom PC nach PCM gewandelt.
Was von der Qualität nicht dramatisch ist, denn schlechter wird sie dadurch nicht - sie entspricht nur der Qualität der DTS/DD-Tonspur.
Ist kein großer Akt für einen PC, per Software DTS/DD zu dekodieren - ohne Qualitätseinbußen. Ich merks noch nicht einmal an der Prozessorlast.
Es ist nur überflüssing - denn eigentlich soll der AVR das machen.
Man muss der Abspielsoftware - also dem Videoplayer - in den Einstellungen natürlich sagen, dass DTS/DD "durchgereicht" werden soll - unverändert, also nicht dekodiert.
Im MPC HC heißt das "Durchlauf" oder "S/PDIF-Durchlauf".


----------



## Gepettox (22. Dezember 2013)

Ob der PC nun dd oder dts zum avr schickt oder pcm zum avr das kann ich nicht sagen. Wenn ich jedoch z. B ein Video mit dem mpc abspielen das eine dts Tonspur enthält wird am avr pcm angezeigt. 

Werde aber später mal das mit dem Durchlauf testen.

Aber so wie ich das nun verstehe ist es eigentlich egal ob nun pcm dts oder dd am avr wiedergegeben wird da man den Unterschied kaum merkt?


----------



## soth (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kein DTS oder Dolby Digital über HDMI*

Mit merken hat das gar nichts zu tun, es sollte theoretisch überhaupt keinen Unterschied geben.


----------



## OctoCore (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kein DTS oder Dolby Digital über HDMI*



Gepettox schrieb:


> Wenn ich jedoch z. B eine Video mit dem mpc abspielen das eine dts Tonspur enthält wird am avr pcm angezeigt.


 
Dann schickt der PC auch PCM.
Was im Prinzig bei einem HDMI-AVR kein Beinbruch ist, weil der Mehrkanalton mit PCM annehmen kann.
Bei alten AVRs, die nur SPDIF als digitale Schnittstelle haben, wäre es schlimmer - da geht Surround nur mit DD oder DTS, mit PCM geht nicht mehr als Stereo.


----------



## Gepettox (22. Dezember 2013)

So habe nun mal geschaut nach den Einstellungen aber finde weder im mpc noch im vlc eine solche Einstellung. Weiß vielleicht jemand auf Anhieb wo ich diese Einstellung finden kann?


----------



## marko597710 (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kein DTS oder Dolby Digital über HDMI*

must nur mal gucken  bei deiner Soundkarte von amd ob deine unterstütze Formate drin stehen sieht dann so aus

wiedergabegärate - Eigenschaften  
dolpy digital
dts 
dolpy digital plus
dts hd
truh hd 

wenn das so da steht liegt es an dein reciver an Einstellung


----------



## Rho (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kein DTS oder Dolby Digital über HDMI*

Das sind die Audio-Einstellungen für VLC um Bitstreaming zu aktivieren: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gepettox (22. Dezember 2013)

Spdif ist doch aber der optische Ausgang oder irre ich mich da?  Auf jeden Fall funktioniert diese Einstellung auch nicht also es ändert nichts aber danke für den Screenshot. Die Formate werden alle unterstützt,  eben nachgesehen. 

Wahrscheinlich muss ich einfach mit pcm leben


----------



## Rho (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kein DTS oder Dolby Digital über HDMI*

S/PDIF kann optisch sein - das wäre dann Toslink - muss es aber nicht.

Warum sie in VLC die Einstellung so genannt haben, weiß ich nicht. Damit funktioniert es aber definitiv. Ich habe es selbst, unmittelbar bevor ich den Screenshot gepostet habe, ausprobiert.


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (22. Dezember 2013)

Also auf meinem avr steht Multi channel in. Das muss nix decodiert werden das sind schon die getrennten Signale


----------



## Gepettox (22. Dezember 2013)

Ja die Signale sind schon getrennt bei pcm aber ich dachte halt dass die Qualität darunter leidet.


----------



## Rho (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kein DTS oder Dolby Digital über HDMI*

Hast du, als du in VLC die Einstellungen geändert hast, das Video nach der Änderung gestoppt und neu gestartet bzw. die Einstellungen geändert bevor du das Video abgespielt hast? Falls man nämlich die Änderung durchführt während ein Video läuft, sieht man erst mal keinen Unterschied, da die Änderungen noch nicht übernommen wurde.

Ansonsten würde ich dir einfach mal empfehlen, sämtliche Player und Codec-Packs zu deinstallieren und dem CCCP - Combined Community Codec Pack eine Chance zu geben. Das verwendet den MPC in Verbindung mit LAV.


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (22. Dezember 2013)

Gepettox schrieb:


> Ja die Signale sind schon getrennt bei pcm aber ich dachte halt dass die Qualität darunter leidet.



Gerade so hast du doch die Bestmögliche Qualität. Ider denkst du wenn alles zusammengemanscht wird ists besser?


----------



## Gepettox (22. Dezember 2013)

B-A-N-G-E-R schrieb:


> Gerade so hast du doch die Bestmögliche Qualität. Ider denkst du wenn alles zusammengemanscht wird ists besser?



Dachte ich eben zuerst doch wurde ja nun belehrt .  Wusste eben vorher nicht das pcm das "unberührte"  audioformat ist


----------



## Rho (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kein DTS oder Dolby Digital über HDMI*

Ob der PC oder der AVR das dekodieren von DTS und DD übernimmt, ist qualitativ völlig egal. Es kann aber sein, dass dir die Einstellungen deines Audio-Decoders (Normalisierung, Clipping-Protection und sonstige Filter) einfach nicht zusagen und es für dich deshalb besser klingt, wenn der AVR das dekodieren übernimmt.


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (22. Dezember 2013)

Rho schrieb:


> Ob der PC oder der AVR das dekodieren von DTS und DD übernimmt, ist qualitativ völlig egal. Es kann aber sein, dass dir die Einstellungen deines Audio-Decoders (Normalisierung, Clipping-Protection und sonstige Filter) einfach nicht zusagen und es für dich deshalb besser klingt, wenn der AVR das dekodieren übernimmt.



Da wird nix decodiert sondern nur von Digital in analog gewandelt


----------



## Rho (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kein DTS oder Dolby Digital über HDMI*

Bevor der DAC sich ans Werk macht, muss erst mal das DTS- bzw. DD-Signal dekodiert werden...

PS: Es ist übrigens völlig unsinnig den direk zuvor geposteten Beitrag komplett zu zitieren.


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (22. Dezember 2013)

Rho schrieb:


> Bevor der DAC sich ans Werk macht, muss erst mal das DTS- bzw. DD-Signal dekodiert werden...
> 
> PS: Es ist übrigens völlig unsinnig den direk zuvor geposteten Beitrag komplett zu zitieren.



Las das mal meine sorge sein
Es ist aber pcm und nicht dts oder dd alao laberst du unsinn


----------



## Rho (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kein DTS oder Dolby Digital über HDMI*

Bei einem Film mit einer DTS-Tonspur muss diese erst mal dekodiert werden, oder siehst du das etwa anders?


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (22. Dezember 2013)

Rho schrieb:


> Bei einem Film mit einer DTS-Tonspur muss diese erst mal dekodiert werden, oder siehst du das etwa anders?



Wenn mein blurayplayer am avr ist bekomme ich ein Multi channel Signal, also ja das sehe ich anders. Ist auch egal ich denke der TE hats verstanden


----------



## Rho (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kein DTS oder Dolby Digital über HDMI*

Jetzt rate mal, was dein Blu-Ray-Player mit der DTS-Tonspur macht...

Und nein, wenn jemand Unsinn als eine Tatsache verkauft, ist das nicht egal.


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kein DTS oder Dolby Digital über HDMI*

egal -.-
Über HDMI hast du Losless Quality, da werden die aufgenommenen Tonspuren so weiter gegeben wie sie aufgenommen wurden!
DTS und DD sind sozusagen veraltete Technik aus zeiten vor HDMI. Da damals alles per Toslink angeschlossen wurde wo aber die Unberürte Tonspur nicht durchpast wegen zu wenig Bandbreite. Deswegen wurde früher der Ton umgewandelt durchs Kabel gejagt und wider umgewandelt. 
HDMI MACHT DIES UNNÖTIG!!!


----------



## soth (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kein DTS oder Dolby Digital über HDMI*

Es gibt kaum Blu-Rays welche PCM-Spuren enthalten, ergo müssen die Daten immer decodiert werden.
Und bei der Nutzung von SPDIF wird auch vorher (mal abgesehen von Spielen) nichts ungewandelt, die Daten sind bereits in den entsprechenden Formaten auf der Disc vorhanden.

HDMI hat auch mit Lossless rein gar nichts zu tun, die Bandbreite ist schlicht und ergreifend groß genug um solche Daten in den gängien Bit- und Sampleraten zu übertragen.
Ob die Audiospur(en) dann auch "verlustfrei" vorliegen ist eine ganz andere Geschichte.


----------



## Gepettox (23. Dezember 2013)

Alles so verwirrend hier ... Wenn ich also einen Film schaue der eine dts oder dd Tonspur enthält aber der avr diese als pcm wiedergibt dann muss ja irgendwo decodiert werden denn aus dem nichts kann ja nicht plötzlich ein pcm Signal kommen oder? 

Aber andererseits kann doch das pcm Signal nicht besser als das dts oder dd Signal sein da man doch aus einer "schlechten"  Quelle (dts oder dd)  nicht so einfach eine bessere machen kann.?!


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kein DTS oder Dolby Digital über HDMI*

Hau das ding mit HDMI dran las es auf Multichannel und dann hast du das Beste Ergebnis, las dich nich zu viel verwirren


----------



## Rho (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kein DTS oder Dolby Digital über HDMI*



> Alles so verwirrend hier



Ignoriere einfach sämtliche Beiträge in denen B-A-N-G-E-R sein Halbwissen zur Schau stellt und die Verwirrung sollte sich legen.



> Aber andererseits kann doch das pcm Signal nicht besser als das dts oder dd Signal sein da man doch aus einer "schlechten" Quelle (dts oder dd) nicht so einfach eine bessere machen kann.?!



Damit hast du vollkommen recht. Es ist völlig egal ob der PC oder der AVR das Dekodieren übernimmt. Es kann nur, wie gesagt, sein, dass sich die Einstellungen des jeweiligen Dekoders unterscheiden und noch diverse Filter genutzt werden. Daraus kann dann auch ein Unterschied im Klang resultieren, was erklären würde, warum sich PCM für dich schlechter anhört.


----------



## Gepettox (23. Dezember 2013)

Ich werds einfach so lassen wie es jetzt ist.... Vielleicht ist es auch nur Einbildung da wahrscheinlich der visuelle Einfluss des Display des avr mich glauben lässt dass der lieblose Schriftzug PCM sich schlechter anhört als der Schöne lange Schriftzug Dolby Digital  

Spaß bei Seite.  Ich Danke euch für eure super antworten.  Man lernt nie aus


----------



## marko597710 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kein DTS oder Dolby Digital über HDMI*

wenn lpcm kommt macht es dein Player kommt bitream an macht es dein raciver muste mal in dein raciver um stellen auf bitream dann kommt auch dts oder dd an wenn du aber dolpy truh  hd oder dts hd hast ist es besser als lpcm


----------



## marko597710 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kein DTS oder Dolby Digital über HDMI*

die werden bei dir unter stützt also musst du was umstellen in deiner Optionen HD Audioformate: Dolby TrueHD und DTS-HD Master Audio, Dolby Digital Plus und DTS-HD High Resolution Audio Dolby® TrueHD ist Dolbys nächste Generation verlustfrei arbeitender Technik - entwickelt für hochauflösende, disc-basierte Medien. Dolby TrueHD liefert verführerischen Sound, der bitidentisch mit der Originalaufnahme im Studio ist. Dolby TrueHD entfaltet das volle Potential hochauflösender Programmangebote zukünftiger Discformate. In Verbindung mit hochauflösendem Video („HDTV“) bietet Dolby TrueHD ein bislang unerreichtes Erlebnis im Heimkino - der Ton ist so überwältigend wie das hochauflösende Bild.

DTS-HD Master Audio is an advanced lossless audio technology developed for high-definition disc-based media including Blu-ray Disc. Selected as an optional audio standard for Blu-ray Disc, this technology delivers sound that is bit-for-bit identical to the studio master, offering a high-definition home theater experience. This model supports DTS-HD Master Audio decoding in 5-channel system.


----------



## soth (23. Dezember 2013)

marko597710 schrieb:


> wenn du aber dolpy truh  hd oder dts hd hast ist es besser als lpcm


Äh nein


----------



## marko597710 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kein DTS oder Dolby Digital über HDMI*

ich hatte ein reinen lpcm raciver von denon 2308 und jetzt ein onkyo 616 mit 7.2 canton boxen  auf jeden falls  hört sich bitream besser stärker an las lpcm besonders wenn man dd plus dd truhhd dtshd an hört in betream das wird die auch jeder sagen der was da von vehrsteht.


----------



## Jeanboy (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kein DTS oder Dolby Digital über HDMI*



marko597710 schrieb:


> ich hatte ein reinen lpcm raciver von denon 2308 und jetzt ein onkyo 616 mit 7.2 canton boxen  auf jeden falls  hört sich bitream besser stärker an las lpcm besonders wenn man dd plus dd truhhd dtshd an hört in betream das wird die auch jeder sagen der was da von vehrsteht.


 
Die Betonung liegt auf verstehen.



> Die Forensprache ist Deutsch. Das schließt deutsche Rechtschreibung  und Zeichensetzung mit ein. Personen mit anderen Muttersprachen und/oder  Rechtschreibschwäche seien auf das breite Angebot an  Rechtschreib-Plug-Ins für diverse Browser hingewiesen. Die Moderation  kann Diskussionen in Englisch zulassen. Beiträge mit ungenügender  Rechtschreibung, Zeichensetzung oder mangelhaftem äußeren  Erscheinungsbild (Bandwurmsätze, fehlende Absätze, unverständliche  Ausdrucksweise) sind unerwünscht.


----------



## marko597710 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kein DTS oder Dolby Digital über HDMI*

kannst ja die fehler behalten mann mus ja nicht immer so berfeckt sein wie du mann kann es ja auch übertreiben was bestimmt so ein streber in der schulle oder bist es noch


----------



## Jeanboy (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kein DTS oder Dolby Digital über HDMI*



marko597710 schrieb:


> kannst ja die fehler behalten mann mus ja nicht immer so berfeckt sein wie du mann kann es ja auch übertreiben was bestimmt so ein streber in der schulle oder bist es noch



Ich gehe nicht mehr zur Schule und auch du kannst bei Korrekturlesen sicher den ein oder anderen Fehler entdecken, sodass es für andere lesbar wird.

Ich habe nichts gegen Menschen, die eine Lese-/Rechtschreibschwäche haben, aber man sollte sich als eine solche Person schon die Mühe geben, sich zu bessern


----------



## soth (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kein DTS oder Dolby Digital über HDMI*

Deine Posts zu entziffern ist schon nicht ganz einfach, zumindest ein gewisses Grundmaß an Interpunktion, Grammatik und Rechtschreibung sollte jeder hinbekommen.

Und nichts für ungut, aber du und die Leute mit "Ahnung" solltesn sich vielleicht erst einmal zu Gemüte führen was PCM ist. 
Wo die Audiospur decodiert wird ist vollkommen egal. Lediglich die Filterung kann sich je nach Eingangssignal ändern.


----------



## marko597710 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kein DTS oder Dolby Digital über HDMI*

ich wahr auch auf lpcm und habe mir gesagt es ist besser als bitream aber zeit ich den onkyo habe und dtshd und dd truhhd bedienen kann finde ich es besser als lpcm


----------



## BloodySuicide (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kein DTS oder Dolby Digital über HDMI*

Naju lass dich nicht beirren. Zwar macht es technisch keinen Unterschied wer was codiert, jedoch behandeln AVRs Bitstream anders als PCM. Man hat nicht ohne Grund zu Anfängen von HDMI-Sound versucht den Bitstream aus den Karten zu kitzeln. Man macht sich nicht solche Mühe, wenn es nichts bringen würde. Ob es heute immer noch so ist und was es genau war, müsste ich mal herausfinden. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, konnten manche AVRs nur bei Bitstream die Laufzeit- oder Raumkorrektur anwenden. Bei günstigen AVRs kann ich mir das auch heute noch gut vorstellen


----------

